# Grizzly G4002 lathe steady rest-roller mod



## RodSME (Apr 3, 2017)

I've modified the steady rest for my Grizzly G4002 to use cam follower rollers instead of the brass wear pads as supplied with the steady rest from Grizzly.  I've also redesigned the posts to allow 2 inch diameter stock to fit.  The existing posts were not modified.  New posts were fabricated to accept the rollers.  Other than a small chamfer ground into the inside end of the bores in the housing, no modifications were made to the steady rest housing.  I've attached a paper describing the work.  It includes a 2d drawing of the post.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice job! Good write-up too


----------



## ch2co (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks, Rod. 
I was just thinking about doing this to both of my rests. You have helped my planning immensely. 

CHuck the Grumpy old guy


----------

